# Peavey Ag3 Jack Daniels edition



## Klash (Feb 10, 2006)

hey folks just picked up the final bit of my tab for the Jack Daniels limited edition peavey guitar the Ag3.. and wow.. i must say beautiful acoustic sound and even better when plugged in, anyone have any experince with these?

http://www.peavey.com/products/jack...n/1/JD-AG3%3F+Jack+Daniel%27s%AE+Acoustic.cfm


----------



## darreneedens (Nov 13, 2007)

Ive never played one, so I very well could be wrong.... but something about the words "peavey acoustic guitar" just give me chills, I would not expect quality to say the least.

but like I said, that is just my opinion... based on no actual experience with that guitar.


----------



## simescan (May 15, 2007)

I* sure would love to try one....


----------



## Klash (Feb 10, 2006)

trust me , i was horribly skeptic about a peavey acoustic as well, but as soon as i actually picked it up and played.. very impressed


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

the peavey acoustics are being made by the same people that make a lot of other brand names, so really these days under $1,000 i'd say that brand doesn't matter, features and overall fit/finish are what to look for. the thing with that guitar is that peavey and jack daniels both want to make money off of it, so the price is maybe a little higher than it would be without the brand names attached. other than that, it'll be as good or bad as any other mass produced asian guitar (some good, some bad)... play a few you'd find a keeper for sure. the bar is set pretty high nowadays, the guitars for sale are all pretty good at least.

edit* although i firmly support lasido for the budget acoustic, shopping locally is the smarter choice, and they're great guitars for the money.


----------



## Klash (Feb 10, 2006)

suttree brings a good point, under 1K these days and they are all about the same, look and overall playability is what makes the big difference. Definatly agree its higher priced cause of the JD and the Peavey logos but hey.. i love JD and a pretty big peavey equipment fan as well so why the hey not lol.. now all i have to do is find some people on the east coast (or ontario when i go) to drink Jack and play geetar with:food-smiley-004::rockon:


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

*Pour me a shot of JD too*

Hey Klash,

I was messing around with some guitars in the Axe music shop in Edmonton a couple of months ago and played one of these guitars, mostly just cause I was trying everything else they had for a buddy who wants a new guitar. We both got a bit of a laugh over the novelty of the guitar, but we were both also surprised by how good it sounded...and how easily it played. 

I never looked too closely at the fit and finish, but it seemed okay overall, and I didn't think the price was too bad at around $250 if memory serves me correctly. I wouldn't buy one but that is only because I like my Larrivee guitars too much.


----------



## Klash (Feb 10, 2006)

just thought id give everyone a heads up that the guitar is definatly a success, i've been playin it now for a lil over two weeks and.. wow.. i must say its a very pleasant guitar to play, and the questions ive been asked by people because of the looks, thats almost half the fun!

cheers


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I love my Peavey EXP Jack Daniels electric. Looks sexy, has a nice feel and deep tone, as well as light as a feather.
I play it more than my Les Paul now.


----------

